# Pricing



## Adam.Szotyori (Jul 30, 2011)

I want to sell a Smena Symbol (lomo) film camera, a Supercolor 635CL Polaroid and a Norma FIL-16 flash, but I couldn't find the appropriate price. Can anybody help with the pricing of these cameras and flash?
ImageShack Album - 7 images


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 30, 2011)

Sure, go to ebay and look in the completed listings section.


----------



## Adam.Szotyori (Jul 30, 2011)

$30 for the Smena Symbol and $20 for the Supercolor 635CL is a good price? I haven't found anything about the flash.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jul 30, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but if I saw a Supercolor 635CL for more than $15, I'd leave it. It looks like just a run of the mill 600 camera in my opinion.

But who knows, maybe it as a collector's value or cult status I don't know about, haha.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 31, 2011)

First of all, 'Bine ai venit la Forum' (Welcome to the Forum)...  

If you really need the $$, then sell your Smena and Supercolor, otherwise just put some film in there and do some BW street photography. Miercurea Ciuc is a nice place to do that, plenty of tourists and you'd end up perhaps with a little more satisfaction than selling these items.

Best,

Dimitri


----------

